
Potential Carbon Capture Game Changer Nears Completion - gmac
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608755/potential-carbon-capture-game-changer-nears-completion/amp/
======
titojankowski
Interesting...anyone have a good technical understanding of this? It sounds
like theyre separating off the carbon dioxide and selling it. Plus using the
carbon dioxide to improve combustion efficiencies.

